# Havana Social Club Dallas, TX



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Greetings BOTL and SOTL:

Last night Smokeing Handsome Dude (Darren) and I drove up to Dallas to prepare for our weekend. We met up with our friends Cypress (Sam) and Samsgrl28 (Martha) for a mini herf at Havana Social Club -- Cigar & Rum Bar (3030 Olive Street, Suite 103, Dallas, TX 75219 -- 214.303.0544 -- www.havanasocialclub.net)

We were told about this establishment by a fellow board member --Memo. He told us to go up there and ask for his college buddy. We did and we were greeted by the owner, Carlos Rodriquez. The place was intimate and relaxing. The walls were painted in rich colors that remind Carlos of home in Cuba. The staff was gracious and very friendly. Carlos invited us to the member's upstairs lounge. There we enjoyed their signature Mojitos.

I highly recommend this place to anyone wanting to enjoy an upscale lounge and great drinks. This place has only been open since November 2007 and even though it is still in its infancy they are already talking about expansion. This place operates as if they have been established for years. The staff is knowledgeable in cigar etiquette.

Enjoy the pictures and let me know what you think.


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

I cant seem to see the pics. Maybe its my pc :lol:


----------



## samsgrl28 (Jul 11, 2007)

since we are still in dallas we haven't gotten a chance to post any of the pictures but we will post as soon as we get back to houston. check back for updates soon.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Nice looking people there...great time ill bet. Looking forward to our Florida herf.


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Everyone's getting together to herf. This is great!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Thats good stuff there!!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

awsome looking place. you could frame that group photo.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> Everyone's getting together to herf. This is great!


dozer and I are heading to atlantic cigar today. we should be meeting Mario (maduro pipps) and Joe (jitzy). mario said the NUBS are spoken for:errrr:we will make the trip to see mario and joe. i will post pictures later.


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

Place looks great. Glad you had a great time.


----------



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

Looks like good times, good company, and a nice establishment. I'll have to check it out next time I'm down visiting my in-laws in Fort Worth. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Man I guess I missed that invite LOL just joking guys. Was a hell of a story about that place, looks like fun!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awsome time..great pics


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> Man I guess I missed that invite LOL just joking guys. Was a hell of a story about that place, looks like fun!


Sorry, I didnt know about it until Friday after we got there. Next time, ok.


----------

